# New IWC Owner - VC AT 3231-01 - Photos and First Impressions + Mini Review



## Doppler

Just wanted to say hi to the IWC forum as a new owner of a Vintage Collection Aquatimer 3231-01, it's a beautiful watch and one that will be a keeper for me. I got it from Dimer at Ace, who I only have good words for, great communication and a price I am more than happy with; thanks Dimer! I've taken a series of photos showing off the AV AT on it's OEM rubber and Dark Brown Santoni Strap that Dimer also supplied.

As regards the overall design, I love the fact that this is a modern interpretation of the 1967 vintage, rather than a slavish copy. It is more 'nuevo-vintage' than 'vintage', has hard Teutonic lines that make it different than anything else I have seen, and in my opinion fits the Germanic design profile of IWC Schaffhausen as northern Switzerland's only high profile watchmaker.

What you can't see in photos is how light plays on the case, the micro polished chamfer around the bezel and the applied hour markers really sparkle as the watch is moved. It is certainly no shrinking violet. The 3D step of the bezel from the main dial to the timer ring also looks super in the flesh. As with all watches, you really need to see this in person to appreciate it























The movement (80111) is also fully in-house and uses a pelaton movement for bi-directional winding, as I understand this is not a new system but quite unique for modern production. I like the fact that this movement is a work horse and has lot's of thickness/tolerance and a shock proofing system. You can play golf with it should you choose, not usually advisable with an automatic. I want this as a keeper to hand down to one of my sons so it's good to know it's very robust. I have not had a chance to run timing tests yet, but other owners of this movement seem happy. IWC run a +0 to +7 /day tolerance as far as I know.

As regards the finishing of the movement, some people have commented that it is a little plain/unfinished, I couldn't disagree more, I think it's beautiful and it fits in well with what is in effect a tool watch, not a dress watch. Once again it's one that you can really appreciate in person with the play of light on the surfaces as it is handled.
















The obligatory wrist shot! I don't have massive wrists (around 6.75'', but flat wrist) and this is a 44mm watch, so it's large. But the lugs are steeply angled and it fits well, I love it. I own my own company and don't need to wear suits much, so it works perfectly for jackets and more casual wear.









The lume is also super and really bright, sure there are brighter lumes, but it is perfect for this watch and the green works well on the 'nuevo-vintage' style IMO.























The OEM rubber has a vintage cross hatch style, looks great and is very tool like. But, as I mentioned previously I got a IWC Santoni Dark Brown strap also to dress the watch up a bit and give it more flexibility. (the lugs on the VC AT have a 22mm spacing as per the Portofino 8-day). I have to say it is a wonderful combination, it really transforms the VC AT into a quasi dress watch. The strap is a real work of art and the patina has a wonderful colour shift in the light.






























Perfect to use with a casual jeans/jacket combo.









Well, thanks for reading. Will be around to take part in more discussions about IWC's.

Mic


----------



## AndyParker

I really like it on the Santoni strap. Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## Dimer

Wow, great pics and review! I'm happy to see it on your wrist and the Santoni strap looks fantastic. Enjoy it


----------



## catlike

Really nice, I like it - enjoy!


----------



## TeutonicCarFan

The santorini strap has got to be one of the best brown straps going. It looks great on the AT!


----------



## Jez4

Beautiful watch, a work of art! Congratulations. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Doppler

Cheers for the comments guys, I'm really loving my Aquatimer.


----------



## Cybotron

Awesome. |> Great pictures also.


----------



## fiddletown

It looks great on the Santoni strap. Very well done.


----------



## borat4presidente

Looks great, the vintage AT'a are really growing on me. Wear in great health!


----------



## BA211

A really nice watch. Thanks for sharing your write up. Enjoy!


----------



## jedmonds

Leather strap on a dive watch? isn't that sacrilege? I kid I kid! Looks great. I recently sent my Vintage Aquatimer in for service.


----------



## Minutemannen

Thanks for sharing.
As you say, this watch looks even better in real life. The sparkling indexes almost glows when the watch is turned or tilted a little when in sunlight.
Great pictures, btw.


----------



## hwwong

Beautiful watch! Thanks for sharing pictures and your impressions


----------



## LL11211

Great review. I am thinking about getting one as well.


----------



## hkustch

the inner bezel look very nice, but again an oversized and overpriced watch for me...


----------



## Doppler

Thanks for all the comments guys, It's a great watch, and definitely one that feels special every time you wear it. Been really enjoying it on the Santoni strap too, I know leather on a divers is not always conventional but I have never really been one for following convention anyhow, and it just really works IMHO.

Accuracy is running at a steady +5.5 s/day which I'm happy with. That's with a face up resting position, I've not experimented with other resting positions yet. Can any other VC AT owners comment on resting position effect?


----------



## hkustch

Would u consider using a deployment clasp? It will look even more classy!


----------



## Doppler

hkustch said:


> Would u consider using a deployment clasp? It will look even more classy!


Possibly, but for now the standard buckle is very comfortable.


----------



## watchRus

Nice looking watch, thanks for the pics.


----------



## timeliness

Very very nice watch!

I am looking to buy this watch too. Can someone send me the contact info for AD in USA?


----------



## akit110

It looks fantastic with your corduroy sport coat. I like how it looks attractive and bold but not showy like a ceramic Sub would in that scenario. 

Personally, I like that design very much. The main thing that has held me back from purchasing is the same thing that also held me back on buying the 3548 and 3538 AT: the thick bezel takes a lot of abuse and with daily wear might look quite marred up. As I never polish my watches, my options are limited. Again, this is my personal peculiarity and no relection on the watch itself which is gorgeous.


----------



## CH-dmath

Really a beautiful watch. I'm thinking about picking one up. Now that you've had yours for a few months, what's your verdict?


----------



## karmatp

I have always admired that IWC. Huge congrats and enjoy.


----------



## slashd0t

Great watch!! I personally think that watch looks great on leather! Wear it in good health and thanks for the great pics!


----------



## the chef

Thanks a bunch... That's another watch to confuse things... Seriously - that is a smart watch - loving the simplicity of the sharp lines. The leather strap really gives it another dimension too.

(really nice photos too)


----------



## Doppler

CH-dmath said:


> Now that you've had yours for a few months, what's your verdict?


I still love it every bit as much if not more, timekeeping is still solid a a steady +5.5 sec/day. It just such a unique watch too, I haven't seen anyone wearing anything like it in the time I've had it, so it's definitely thumbs up for exclusivity.

I was a little worried that it would pick up scratches etc, but so far nothing you would see without a loupe. I just love the design of this watch, (and the movement is beautiful too). The Santoni strap is a piece of art in it's own right.

At the end of the day, buying this watch was a 'heart' decision for me, and certainly one I don't regret...

ps: thanks guys for all the kind comments!


----------



## CH-dmath

Thanks for the update and glad to hear that you are enjoying your watch. I feel the same way that you did. My head is telling me that the Omega Planet Ocean 8500 is the smart buy (and cheaper) but my heart keeps telling me to get the Vintage Aquatimer. The look really grabs me, it's beautiful. I'm a sucker for a tasteful new version of a vintage watch, as witnessed by what I already have.


----------



## timeliness

i have the PO 8500 and now the vintage (i just got it yesterday). both are great but if i can only pick one, it would be the vintage without a question. it is truly unique.


----------



## rightrower

Beautiful watch! Wear it in good health. I have a modern rendition of this dive watch though. Love it to hell but no strap Option like your.


----------



## sidestreaker

Great review on a great watch! Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## Tim63FFC

That is a really handsome watch, I have been looking for this model for some time and they rarely come up for sale......and I see a new version is due for release in 2014. Only downside for me would be the gap between the lugs and the spring pins holding the strap. I already own an IWC Aquatimer IW371928 so I am guessing I could change over to the ss bracelet? Quality looking timepiece. Tim


----------



## georges zaslavsky

congrats on a great watch:-!


----------



## john111

the Santoni strap realy makes the watch like icing on the cake great buy looks good enjoy


----------



## EverOne

What a beautifull watch. Congrats!


----------



## bwong

Thanks for the great review. Managed to get mine before the year end!

Going to switch to an alligator strap as well.


----------



## bwong

Brown alligator with deployant.


----------



## applebook

Bumping an old thread because I didn't want to create my own. I've had my VA for nearly 7 months now and have actually grown to love it even more than when I first received it. Late last year, I was all ready to give up on it because of the size, and how it made other watches look too small. Though with its tapered lugs, it does wear OK on smaller wrists, I'm just far more comfortable with 38-42mm. Before listing the VA for sale, I saw this thread and was inspired to try mine on a leather strap. I found an inexpensive Horween Cordovan strap in the exact color that I was looking for and have had the AT on it since early November. For me, this strap has transformed the watch into a more casual and elegant looking piece. The rubber strap is comfortable and high quality, but I'm too fond of its thickness and overall look. I think that it makes the VA look even bigger. 

Next up is maybe a honey gator or croc strap?

One problem that I have with the AT (and anything over 42mm) is that my choices for other watches have become limited because everything under 38mm seems too small now. I'm not of a fan of external anti-glare coating either since it picks up marks and scratches easily. I would rather live with a bit more glare. Maybe I will have it removed when it gets serviced in the future.


----------



## Tim63FFC

...shame you have grown to love it again....I'd have been keen to buy it!!!! These are rare as hen's teeth, enjoy a beautiful watch, it looks fabulous. Congrats, Tim


----------



## logan2z

@applebook, that VAT looks way too big on you. Fortunately for you it'll fit me just fine and I'm willing to take it off your hands.


----------



## Jrunr

logan2z said:


> @applebook, that VAT looks way too big on you. Fortunately for you it'll fit me just fine and I'm willing to take it off your hands.


And if Logan doesn't, I sure will. This is a great looking watch. 44mm is perfect for me and what I like as well. I will either have to source one of these vintage pieces or wait for the new ones to come out this year


----------



## moabite

These are just incredible. I'm on the hunt!


----------



## bjmcfp

I may have one for sale. Let me know.


----------



## Fyif

Love the luminous. thanks for the picture and review.


----------



## chremboldt

I've got one of these on the way as part of a watch trade deal. Thanks to all who posted their impressions of this piece, looking forward to mine!


----------



## ccm123

It's a gorgeous watch!


----------

